
Ballmer sets a new (and potentially much later) retirement date - nickb
http://blogs.zdnet.com/microsoft/?p=1599
======
umjames
_Ballmer told attendees that he is going to stay on at Microsoft until
Microsoft’s search share exceeds Google’s_

Not going anywhere for a while?

------
TweedHeads
Since January 2000 when he became CEO, MSFT stock has been flatlined around
$25, more than eight years delivering nothing!

In the same period of time, Steve Jobs has taken AAPL from $25 to more than
$140 delivering iPods, iPhones, iTunes, iMacs, MacBooks, Tiger, Leopard, etc.

Ballmer will be remembered as the worst failure as CEO in the history of
corporations.

Ballmer, you're fired!

~~~
helveticaman
I don't know about "worst failure". I think Steve Jobs is actually the unusual
CEO here.

